# My DC66 flooded on vacation



## prolost (Feb 15, 2016)

I chose my beloved DC66 to accompany me on a trip to Europe. I like have a day-date on vacation, because it's so easy to forget what day it is when I'm not in my usual routine. And as I have the 12-hour bezel, I could also use it to track my home time zone. Perfect, right?

It was for a few days, in Rome, but then we got to Umbria. It was hot there. And there was a pool.

The problem happened when I jumped in the pool, and then the hot tub. Some time after that, I noticed that the crystal had fogged. Running the chrono for a few seconds caused this fogging to collect into a droplet on the chrono hand. Into a bag of rice it went, crown open.

The watch is now back with the good folks at Timeless, where it was originally purchased, and I'm sure will be back to as good as new soon.

I just wonder what could have happened? I would have thought that 100 meters of water resistance would be just fine for splashing in the pool. But maybe the rapid temperature change was too much? It has not been in the past for other watches in my collection, even chronographs.

I am not the first owner of this DC66, but I had it serviced at Damasko in Germany after taking possession of it, so I was really very surprised that this happened. Did I just have some bad luck, or does anyone else have similar stories or insights to share?

Thanks in advance for any thoughts. I remain a huge Damasko fan and can't wait to get mine back and start wearing it again.


----------



## Ventenberry (Sep 27, 2015)

Probably inadvertently bumped a chronograph pusher. See here.


----------



## prolost (Feb 15, 2016)

Yeah, that's certainly possible. The pushers are quite stiff so I didn't think it would be too much of a risk. If that's the case I imagine there'd be more moisture in the movement than was visible under the crystal. I guess I'll stop swimming with my chronos after this experience.


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Ventenberry said:


> Probably inadvertently bumped a chronograph pusher. See here.


You are probably right on this.

Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Your trip to the hot tub could also be the culprit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Good news is that you still are on vacation )


----------



## qcjulle (Jun 5, 2013)

Found some discussion in an older thread where there is a claim that the Damasko pushers can be used underwater:



Sean Pizzle said:


> So I heard back from Damasko. Interestingly, Isabella responded that the entire watch can be used to 10 bars, including the pushers. Had I started there, I'd be all set, but now ya'll got me all nervous!!


Damasko Chronos work Underwater? - Page 2


----------



## mharris660 (Jan 1, 2015)

I once read that the Omega Planet Ocean was one of the few chronographs that the buttons could be used underwater. I don't know how true it is but in my P.O. manual it says I can use the chrono underwater.


----------



## prolost (Feb 15, 2016)

Well this just keeps getting more and more interesting. I'll report back when I hear from Timeless.


----------



## Vig2000 (Jul 5, 2012)

qcjulle said:


> Found some discussion in an older thread where there is a claim that the Damasko pushers can be used underwater:
> 
> Damasko Chronos work Underwater? - Page 2





Sean Pizzle said:


> So I heard back from Damasko. Interestingly, Isabella responded that the entire watch can be used to 10 bars, including the pushers. Had I started there, I'd be all set, but now ya'll got me all nervous!!


I'm skeptical about operating any chronograph underwater, even if it's a U1000 or a Fifty Fathoms, which both claim that their chrono pushers can be operated to their rated level of water resistance (1000m and 300m, respectively).


----------



## prolost (Feb 15, 2016)

Something just occurred to me. The Chrono was definitely not running when I noticed the fogged crystal, nor had it been running -- i.e. the chrono hand was at 12:00. And the reset pusher barely budges when the chrono is stopped (to protect the movement from damage I assume) So I'm betting that I did not accentually bump a pusher, at least not substantially.


----------



## leograye (Aug 13, 2007)

I always thought that any watch should never be used in a hot tub/spa...............
My Omega Chrono Titane is pusher useable under water, no problems. But I never take it in the HOT shower or Tub/spa.
A definite NO NO.


----------



## myke (Jan 19, 2012)

bummer . Im amazed that you sent it to Damasko for service after purchasing it and this happened . Best of luck. I have a DC 56 as well. Mine has never seen any water


----------



## t3hite (Nov 25, 2011)

How long between the cool pool and the hot tub? May have been too rapid a temperature shift.


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

Possible that a gasket was not properly seated after the service? I have seen this on other watches, only to discover that the case back gasket was pinched and not properly seated. After correcting, no more condensation issues. Since Damasko was the last to service the watch, I am sure they will make it right. Good luck and hope you don't have any more water issues.


----------



## prolost (Feb 15, 2016)

myke said:


> bummer . Im amazed that you sent it to Damasko for service after purchasing it and this happened . Best of luck. I have a DC 56 as well. Mine has never seen any water


It was not that quick. Had to stop for a drink in between. Vacation and all.


----------



## prolost (Feb 15, 2016)

Buellrider said:


> Possible that a gasket was not properly seated after the service? I have seen this on other watches, only to discover that the case back gasket was pinched and not properly seated. After correcting, no more condensation issues. Since Damasko was the last to service the watch, I am sure they will make it right. Good luck and hope you don't have any more water issues.


This really seems like the most likely culprit, as unlikely as it feels that it should be after a factory service.

-Stu


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

prolost said:


> This really seems like the most likely culprit, as unlikely as it feels that it should be after a factory service.
> 
> -Stu


Yes, well people make mistakes. It's how they handle correcting their mistakes is what is important.


----------



## prolost (Feb 15, 2016)

Update: Timeless is repairing the watch themselves with new gaskets from Damasko.


----------



## shapz (Nov 6, 2016)

prolost said:


> Update: Timeless is repairing the watch themselves with new gaskets from Damasko.


While on the subject of gaskets and repairs - I presume if a Damasko was serviced at an independent workshop they would not be able to source the VITON gaskets? Or rather Damasko would not supply them to anyone other than authorised dealers?


----------



## nodnar (Oct 7, 2016)

prolost said:


> Update: Timeless is repairing the watch themselves with new gaskets from Damasko.


Just for reference, may I ask... for free?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ducati_Fiend (Dec 10, 2012)

leograye said:


> I always thought that any watch should never be used in a hot tub/spa...............
> My Omega Chrono Titane is pusher useable under water, no problems. But I never take it in the HOT shower or Tub/spa.
> A definite NO NO.


This is exactly what I was told years ago. I have yet to have one leak on me (knock on wood). I avoid hot tubs or very hot water just to be safe.


----------



## H9332 (Jul 13, 2016)

I wonder if anyone thought about the condensation buildup from the hot water to freezing cold air. I'm sure that it's an even larger extreme than just getting out of a hot shower and washing your hands with cold water.


----------



## prolost (Feb 15, 2016)

Hey all, been a while, I know, but here's an update:

Timeless was very kind and helpful and took the DC66 in for warrantied repair. There was a small issue with the repair, which they immediately corrected. The watch is now running perfectly, and I plan on keeping it dry.


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)

It's either overrated or the water-resistant o-ring is broken.

But chronograph watch is never a good water resistant watch.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Cocas said:


> It's either overrated or the water-resistant o-ring is broken.
> 
> But chronograph watch is never a good water resistant watch.


As OP already posted in Oct 2017 the gaskets were replaced by Timeless.


----------



## prolost (Feb 15, 2016)

stuffler said:


> As OP already posted in Oct 2017 the gaskets were replaced by Timeless.


Gaskets were replaced after the flooding, but prior to that the watch had been sent back to Damasko for factory service, due to a hand misalignment. So when I took it in the water, the watch was fresh from its factory service.


----------



## CM HUNTER (May 16, 2011)

It's like when someone uses a Submariner as a dress watch. A pilot chronograph got some moisture in it after not only a swim but a trip to a hot tub and there's a mystery about how such a thing could happen. I don't think Scooby and the gang are needed for this one.

A great vacation day/date watch is an SKX.


----------



## sky4 (Oct 28, 2016)

CM HUNTER said:


> It's like when someone uses a Submariner as a dress watch. A pilot chronograph got some moisture in it after not only a swim but a trip to a hot tub and there's a mystery about how such a thing could happen. I don't think Scooby and the gang are needed for this one.
> 
> A great vacation day/date watch is an SKX.


hot tub and a swim is definitely worst case scenario, but I'd expect 99.9% of damasko chronos to take that with no leakage. he had a bad seal.


----------



## Psalty (Jun 18, 2017)

The temperature differential had better not be enough to explain the problem. I had a Rollie Sub that I wore everywhere, hot showers, you name it. One day I got on an airplane, set the watch, and when the plane landed I noticed the crystal had fogged. No shower, no hot then cold, just a little pressure change. Seal failure.

This business of avoiding hot water - I mean, you may not want to boil it, but if your body can take it, I'm sure the watch can.


----------



## Psalty (Jun 18, 2017)

double post. BTW, how does one delete a post? Edit shows that possibility but I can't find a way to do it.


----------



## nodnar (Oct 7, 2016)

sky4 said:


> hot tub and a swim is definitely worst case scenario, but I'd expect 99.9% of damasko chronos to take that with no leakage. he had a bad seal.


Indeed, there's another thread where Damasko said hot tubbing in Iceland would be no problem. 
https://www.watchuseek.com/f810/bou...6-trip-iceland-4553411-2.html#/topics/4553411

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sky4 (Oct 28, 2016)

nodnar said:


> Indeed, there's another thread where Damasko said hot tubbing in Iceland would be no problem.
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f810/bou...6-trip-iceland-4553411-2.html#/topics/4553411
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm guessing OP's watch had a seal that was nicked or slightly out place and it was able to pass pressure testing, but hot/cold cycles etc moved it enough that a leak was caused.

Even with the best equipment .... happens. I'm a big fan of not opening watches unnecessarily. same with using the crown. the less you screw with it the less chance of a seal being damaged.


----------

